# For Sale: LSG custom 24x48 pipe smoker



## Daryan D (Oct 12, 2022)

Lone Star Grillz Custom 24" x 48" pipe smoker for sale in DFW area (Dallas).
New price would be ~$6400+ Tax and Delivery. But...

This mint condition beauty is available NOW for only $4500, OBO.
(Note: you will need to be responsible for pickup.)

Exact build unit with video review available here, courtesy of Baby Back Maniac.

I am the original buyer, and took delivery on November of 2020.  Original bill of sale can be provided.  I'm only selling because I have purchased a new LSG Trailer (24x60 w/ 30" Vertical, and Santa Maria Add-on).  This is an incredible smoker, and have loved the brand so much, that I upgraded in a big way.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Standard unit:
24x48 inch pipe smoker, Single Door w/ Counterweight (List: $4175, new)

Add ons (totaling: $2244):
1/2" Firebox Upgrade
Warming Oven Upgrade w/ 3 sausage rods
Folding Front, Stainless steel drop down table (shelf) Upgrade
Ball valve drain
Mounted/welded Pull Handle
Tool hooks
4 probe ports (1 for each shelf on main chamber, 2 total for split measurents on warming oven)
Dual Tru-tell Thermometers
Propane Gas Assist add-on
2x8" swivel caster wheel upgrades for easy movement
2x8" fixed caster wheel replacements for stability
Utensil Mount on back
ATD Fan Port added to main firebox for temp control fan






Full build replica can be found on this link.


----------



## tbern (Oct 12, 2022)

looks like an awesome unit!


----------



## Daryan D (Oct 12, 2022)

It certainly is.  I've really loved it.  So much, that I got a bigger one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2022)

That is a beautiful rig!
I’m sure it won’t last long!
Al


----------



## Daryan D (Oct 14, 2022)

Still evil


SmokinAl said:


> That is a beautiful rig!
> I’m sure it won’t last long!
> Al


Still available, surprisingly. :) Someone should make an offer... I hope.  Need it out of my yard before my spouse disowns me. :D


----------

